# Mathematische Formeln



## tommy07 (22. September 2006)

Hallo,
vor einiger Zeit hatte ich eine Demoversion von einem Programm heruntergeladen, wo man mathematische Formeln eingeben und dann in Word einfügen konnte. Brüche, Wurzeln und co konnten damit gut dargestellt werden. Gibt es das auch direkt für Word, dass man dort die Formeln eingibt?

tommy


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. September 2006)

Suchst du vielleicht den Formeleditor?


----------



## Ste-Re (25. September 2006)

Hallo, ich gehe auch mal davon, dass du den Formeleditor suchst.
In MS Word findest du ihn unter [Einfügen]-[Objekt]

Ein etwas besseren Formeleditor bietet OpenOffice. Dort findest du ihn ebenfalls unter [Einfügen]-[Objekt]. Alternativ gibt es unter OOo auch die Komponente "Math" - damit erstellst du Formel-Objekte, die du dann exportieren kannst.
Für OpenOffice gibt es auch noch ein zusätzliches Plug-In, mit dem man sich die Formel noch besser "zusammenklicken" kann als mit der integrierten Variant, dazu fällt mir aber gerade der Name nicht ein.

Sollten dir die dortigen Möglichkeiten nicht reichen, weil deine Formeln zu komplex sind, wird dir nur der Griff zu TeX bzw. LaTeX helfen.

mfg


----------



## Navy (25. September 2006)

Den Praktikanten hier wurde "MathType" ans Herz gelegt, wenn sie wirklich mit Word "arbeiten" wollten, wirklich empfohlen wurde aber auch das nicht.

In Word können *keine* Formelobjektlösungen vernünftigen Inlineformeln darstellen, der Textfluß sieht immer gestört aus und das Textbild wirkt unruhig, man kann auch nachträglich schlecht die Schriftfamilie ändern oder den Durchschuss anpassen (die Objekte werden immer als Rechtecke interpretiert).

(La)TeX ist wirklich die schönste Möglichkeit ein Schrifstück zu verfassen - insbesondere für wissenschaftliche Texte, leider erfordert es Einarbeitungszeit und Verständniss für die Makrosprache. Wenn man es aber versteht, wirst Du nie wieder Word oder ein anderes "What you see is what u maybe get"-Tool benutzen wollen.


----------



## Ste-Re (25. September 2006)

Navy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...."What you see is what u maybe get"-Tool ...



schön gesagt


----------

